# That's it...I'm moving to Finland



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

Want prosperity? Index ranks Finland as place to be

or Switzerland or Sweden or Denmark or maybe Norway

It all depends on which on REALLY needs a Taiji school


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 27, 2009)

Ahhhh prosperity.....

Hey Xue excellent choices all.  Actually I love living in the USA but Northern Europe does have a special charm about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS
I am sure they could use an excellent
Taiji Training Hall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (even though I know you
are happy where you are at ie. new house
and all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

*Finland makes 1Mb broadband access a legal right | Webware - CNEt*

Oct 14, 2009 *...* Previously, _Finland_ said that it would make a 100Mb broadband *...* tells me that they are not piping _high speed internet_ into every home. *...*
news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10374831-2.html -
*Finland Makes High-Speed Internet a Right | Slog | The Stranger ...*

Oct 16, 2009 *...* I'd say that the utilities may be required to have _high_-_speed internet_ infrastructure in place so that everyone can have it, but you'll have *...*
slog.thestranger.com/.../*finland*-makes-*high*-*speed*-*internet*-a-right -
*High-speed Internet access is a legal right in Finland ...*

Oct 15, 2009 *...* That's hot. From the land that brought you the Sauna World Championship comes guaranteed _high_-_speed Internet_ for all.
latimesblogs.latimes.com/.../broadband-access-a-legal-right-in-*finland*.html
*Finland declares high-speed Internet access a legal right &#8211; The ...*

Oct 15, 2009 *...* _Finland_ declares _high_-_speed Internet_ access a legal right. Posted: 05:43 AM ET. By Saeed Ahmed CNN. (CNN) - _Finland_ has become the first *...*
cnnwire.blogs.cnn.com/.../*finland*-declares-*high*-*speed*-*internet*-access-a-legal-right/ -


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Ahhhh prosperity.....
> 
> Hey Xue excellent choices all. Actually I love living in the USA but Northern Europe does have a special charm about it!
> 
> ...


 

If it wasn't for the house "Finland or Bust" 



Bob Hubbard said:


> *Finland makes 1Mb broadband access a legal right | Webware - CNEt*
> 
> Oct 14, 2009 *...* Previously, _Finland_ said that it would make a 100Mb broadband *...* tells me that they are not piping _high speed internet_ into every home. *...*
> news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10374831-2.html -
> ...


 
More reasons to move there


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

How about the legality of drugs over there?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

Omar B said:


> How about the legality of drugs over there?


 
Not interested in that at all.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2009)

High suicide rate probably because it's dark for half the year.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Want prosperity? Index ranks Finland as place to be
> 
> or Switzerland or Sweden or Denmark or maybe Norway
> 
> It all depends on which on REALLY needs a Taiji school


 
Need an assistant? I don't know anything about Taiji...but I could learn! 



Omar B said:


> How about the legality of drugs over there?


 
Hmmm... yet they rank high in all these studies? ...but in the US drugs are illegal and on top of busting the pushers we jail the users too!... How could this be?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 27, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> High suicide rate probably because it's dark for half the year.


Dark and COLD


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Dark and *COLD*


 
Drat! I knew there had to be a draw-back.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 27, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> High suicide rate probably because it's dark for half the year.


 
It's because of the Socialism.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> It's because of the Socialism.


 
Bollocks! It's because it's the ruddy North Pole..well just about LOL!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

I like cold and dark is ok with me as well.

So it appears I'm FInland bound....oh wait.... I just bought a house DAMN!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Need an assistant? I don't know anything about Taiji...but I could learn!


 
If they need Taiji, I'm sure a kenpo school would work too


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2009)

Well at least the U.S. is among the top 10... the bottom of the top 10 but we're in there... :uhyeah: 

I'm with Xue... no interest in the legality of a psychotropic substance or any other substances. 

Dark and cold... yes, but lovely other times of the year.


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2009)

I could easily live in Finland 

*Thinks about asking Nokia if the need another telecom engineer*


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 27, 2009)

Two words
blonde women and saunas...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

I just thought of this

Monty Python - Finland

Finland, Finland, Finland,
The country where I want to be,
Pony trekking or camping,
Or just watching TV.
Finland, Finland, Finland.
It's the country for me.
You're so near to Russia,
So far from Japan,
Quite a long way from Cairo,
Lots of miles from Vietnam.
Finland, Finland, Finland,
The country where I want to be,
Eating breakfast or dinner,
Or snack lunch in the hall.
Finland, Finland, Finland.
Finland has it all.
 You're so sadly neglected
And often ignored,
A poor second to Belgium,
When going abroad.
Finland, Finland, Finland,
The country where I quite want to be,
Your mountains so lofty,
Your treetops so tall.
Finland, Finland, Finland.
Finland has it all.
Finland, Finland, Finland,
The country where I quite want to be,
Your mountains so lofty,
Your treetops so tall.
Finland, Finland, Finland.
Finland has it all.
Finland has it all


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Two words
> blonde women and saunas...


 
But that's 4 words


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Two words
> blonde women and saunas...



I'm sold!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 27, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I just thought of this
> 
> Monty Python - Finland



Dang, beat me to it.:wavey:


----------



## David43515 (Oct 28, 2009)

Finnish is supposed to be one of the toughest languages in the world for outsiders to learn because it`s not related to anything else. I`m thinking Sweden or Denmark. I`ve dated girls from both places and it`s totally worth it.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Omar B (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy crap!  30 Tanks and 130 planes!  Bad-***!


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Holy crap!  30 Tanks and 130 planes!  Bad-***!



Oh yeah.  Don't mess with the Finns.

http://peacecountry0.tripod.com/finnliv.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Finnish is supposed to be one of the toughest languages in the world for outsiders to learn because it`s not related to anything else. I`m thinking Sweden or Denmark. I`ve dated girls from both places and it`s totally worth it.


 
The language of Finland

Finland, Finland, Finland

I once worked with a nurse who was from Norway Her husband was from Finland and her in-laws, who only spoke Finnish, were visiting and her husband had to go away for a couple of days on business. She spoke Norwegian, French, Spanish, English, Swedish, Italian, German, and a bit of Russian. However the only language she had no clue about was Finnish


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


>


 
Now That's not fair. you need to look at what they are like today

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finland#Military

After reading that....well....ummmm...nevermind


----------



## Big Don (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


>


Knowing how to deal with winter in Finland: PRICELESS


----------



## crushing (Oct 28, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Two words
> blonde women and saunas...


 
So now the slogan is "Finland and Busts!"?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


>


 
hey if you lived in the cold for 12 months of the year, you'd have a bloody minded attitude too!!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 28, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Holy crap! 30 Tanks and 130 planes! Bad-***!


 
Finland has significant territorial advantages. Because of there mountainious terrian a war in Finland is going to be a matter of capturing the various paths, which reduces the effects of numbers, and increases the value of a decentralised military and snipers. Same reason the Greeks won Thermopolye.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Finland has significant territorial advantages. Because of there mountainious terrian a war in Finland is going to be a matter of capturing the various paths, which reduces the effects of numbers, and increases the value of a decentralised military and snipers. Same reason the Greeks won Thermopolye.


 
But the Greeks didn't win at Themopolye did they?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, they did. The intent of the Greek resistance wasn't to beat the Persians, but to delay them long enough for the rest of Greece to get there forces ready. Ignore the movie 300, there was a lot of artistic license taken in the graphic novel and movie. 

The Spartan Government was not _that_ oppossed to sending troops to defend the hot gates. And real world Sparta would retreat, they didn't because there purpose wasn't to win the land war, just hold them off long enough for the rest of Greece (including Sparta) to get there militaries ready. 

So, from a strategic point of view, the Greeks won that battle. Not to mention, the ratio of troops brought to deaths was simply stunning.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Yes, they did. The intent of the Greek resistance wasn't to beat the Persians, but to delay them long enough for the rest of Greece to get there forces ready. Ignore the movie 300, there was a lot of artistic license taken in the graphic novel and movie.
> 
> The Spartan Government was not that oppossed to sending troops to defend the hot gates. And real world Sparta would retreat, they didn't because there purpose wasn't to win the land war, just hold them off long enough for the rest of Greece (including Sparta) to get there militaries ready.
> 
> So, from a strategic point of view, the Greeks won that battle. Not to mention, the ratio of troops brought to deaths was simply stunning.


 
Thank You, I now know were you are coming from on this and based on the objective they did win even though they did all die. And the Greeks did later defeat the Persians in the field due to what occurred at Thermopylae if my memory of Greek history serves me correctly. And to be honest I didn&#8217;t much like the movie; the 300

But this is about Finland, Finland, Finland, The country where I want to be


----------



## Omar B (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, 300's just fantasy.  Frank Miller's a great writer who's done amazing things in his career and he brought one of the greatest battles of all time to the eye of the general populous.  Sure it was dramatized and made larger than life, but that's the purpose of fiction, he wasn't writing a historical account or a history book.  People who willing to dig further would have gone onto read more serious accounts.

It's no different than many other dramatized retelling of history.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Knowing how to deal with winter in Finland: PRICELESS



Dude, I'm from northern New England.  Cold is just a matter of who you know.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thank You, I now know were you are coming from on this and based on the objective they did win even though they did all die. And the Greeks did later defeat the Persians in the field due to what occurred at Thermopylae if my memory of Greek history serves me correctly. And to be honest I didnt much like the movie; the 300
> 
> But this is about Finland, Finland, Finland, The country where I want to be


 
I don't normally look at the winning of a battle based on the battle itself, but on the effect of the whole war. 

Just remember, that the Nordic Countries (Finland, Sweden, so on) are probably the closest living examples you'll ever see of Socialism. So, if you like your Free Market/Capitalism, don't move there. If you like a Presidential system akin to ours, don't move there either. They have a Parliment.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> I don't normally look at the winning of a battle based on the battle itself, but on the effect of the whole war.
> 
> Just remember, that the Nordic Countries (Finland, Sweden, so on) are probably the closest living examples you'll ever see of Socialism. So, if you like your Free Market/Capitalism, don't move there. If you like a Presidential system akin to ours, don't move there either. They have a Parliment.


 
Well since I just bought a house I am rather fond of I am not moving there any time soon 

But as to living in a socialist country, no big deal, I'd live in China if I could, and someday I might, so Finland works too, as does Sweden, Switzerland, Denmark and Norway.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Dude, I'm from northern New England. Cold is just a matter of who you know.


 
QFT

And you can get Maglites in Finland too 

*Distributor:*
Vandernet OY
Palkaneentie 19A, 4th Floor
FI-00510 Helsinki
Finland

*Warranty Center:*
Vandernet OY
Palkaneentie 19A, 4th Floor
FI-00510 Helsinki
Finland

*Retail Stores:*

Carlson Oy
Hanegn Raetiokauppa
Intersport
Ollin Era B Katastus
Onninen
Partioatta Oy
Partiovaruste
Stockmann Oy
Urtheiau Koecinies
Wasa Safe


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> QFT
> 
> And you can get Maglites in Finland too



OOooohhhhhhhhh!  And its dark in the winter.  Many opportunities to USE the Maglites!  And maybe even break more Maglites!  Bwaaahaaahaaa :lol2:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> OOooohhhhhhhhh! And its dark in the winter. Many opportunities to USE the Maglites! And maybe even break more Maglites! Bwaaahaaahaaa :lol2:


 

The Finnish Magelite business will never know what hit them :EG:


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> The Finnish Magelite business will never know what hit them :EG:



In more ways than one!  :lol:   

Ooooh....I can destruct indestructible flashlights in multiple countries *drool*

Its a pity that "Manos, The Hands Of Fate" was a really bad movie.  Its such a fitting name.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well since I just bought a house I am rather fond of I am not moving there any time soon
> 
> But as to living in a socialist country, no big deal, I'd live in China if I could, and someday I might, so Finland works too, as does Sweden, Switzerland, Denmark and Norway.


 

China isn't Socialist. Socialism requires a legitimate Democracy/Republic (whatever the hell you want to say). And the closest to an example that has ever happened was the USSR under Lenin (and Lenin only). The Nordic countries are just the best living examples.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> China isn't Socialist. Socialism requires a legitimate Democracy/Republic (whatever the hell you want to say). And the closest to an example that has ever happened was the USSR under Lenin (and Lenin only). The Nordic countries are just the best living examples.


 
I know what China is and I don't want to turn this into an off topic debate about socialism it is basically just a funny little thread.

Last Note:
Types of socialism


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> In more ways than one! :lol:
> 
> Ooooh....I can destruct indestructible flashlights in multiple countries *drool*
> 
> Its a pity that "Manos, The Hands Of Fate" was a really bad movie. Its such a fitting name.


 
OK then how about "Carol, The Hands of Doom" which according to an online English to Finnish translator in Finnish that would be "Joululaulu , Kädenlyönti -lta Tuomita" where Manos the Hands of Fate woud be Manos , Kädenlyönti -lta Elämänkohtalo 

And yes that was a bad movie


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, Finnish is different. 

It appears that just about every European language calls Finland&#8230;well Finland or Finnland or Finlande or Finlandia&#8230; or something much the same as Finland &#8230;that is except Finland... where they call Finland... Suomi


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wow, Finnish is different.
> 
> It appears that just about every European language calls Finland&#8230;well Finland or Finnland or Finlande or Finlandia&#8230; or something much the same as Finland &#8230;that is except Finland... where they call Finland... *Suomi*


 
We know, it's on their stamps lol! 
Along with the other Scandanavian countries it's also home to the Sami.
http://www.galdu.org/web/index.php?sladja=25&giella1=eng


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> We know, it's on their stamps lol!
> Along with the other Scandanavian countries it's also home to the Sami.
> http://www.galdu.org/web/index.php?sladja=25&giella1=eng


 
:uhohh: Just between you and meit has always been my secret desire to be a Reindeer herder


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> :uhohh: Just between you and meit has always been my secret desire to be a Reindeer herder


 
I've seen a few things on television about them and they lead what seems to me a good life. The whole way they approach thngs as well as their music is unique. I have hopes of one day going across to Norway a place I really want to visit and to also go up to where the Sami live. There's a ferry across to Norway that sails from Newcastle just an hour up the road from me, one day I shall be on it lol!


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2009)

I think I need to go to England to visit Tez and go to Finland


----------



## David43515 (Oct 30, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> QFT
> 
> And you can get Maglites in Finland too


 
Well.....that`s certainly a load off my mind.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I think I need to go to England to visit Tez and go to Finland


 

You are most definitely welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> You are most definitely welcome!


 

Tez.... :uhohh: If you value your maglites :anic: ...hide them before Carol arrives 



David43515 said:


> Well.....that`s certainly a load off my mind.


 
If you knew about the history behind that post.... you would be afraid...very afraid


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Tez.... :uhohh: If you value your maglites :anic: ...hide them before Carol arrives
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew about the history behind that post.... you would be afraid...very afraid


 
LOL, my Maglite is left at work in my locker!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 30, 2009)

Have I ever shown you my extensive collection of Scandinavian credit cards?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> LOL, my Maglite is left at work in my locker!


 
Be afraid...Be very afraid :anic:



Flying Crane said:


> Have I ever shown you my extensive collection of Scandinavian credit cards?


 
:lol:

No, but I may need them to start the Xuefu Euro-Doom Kwoon


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 30, 2009)

I believe Tolkien based one of the two Elvish languages that he created on Finnish.  The other was on Welsh.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> I believe Tolkien based one of the two Elvish languages that he created on Finnish. The other was on Welsh.


 
Well then.. just one more reason to move to Finland

I could come off all scholarly by saying yes he actually based it on a dialect of the Finnish language that he got form the Kalevala, a Finnish epic poem..... or I could admit I just looked it up and found this



> the Kalevala, a Finnish epic poem. In Eastern Finland near the Russian border, a dialect of the Finnish language existed as verses and songs passed on for hundreds of years in oral form; these had been collected in the Kalevala by Elias Lonnrot. Tolkien had been inspired by the Kalevala and the Finnish language, and used Finnish as the basis for the elve language in his books. So the elves speak a language similar to Finnish, and Finns are said to have psychic and magical powers, as the elves do in the Tolkien books.


 
from here

:uhohh: NAH!!! I'll go with scholarly and edge-a-ma-kated :wink1:....I knew that all along..... yeah thats it.... I knew it


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah but if you want the elves themselves you have to go to Iceland!
http://www.ismennt.is/vefir/ari/alfar/alandslag/aelvesmod.htm


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm ... dark half the year and frozen for about the same time ...

... but still, you can always put the heating on and the country does seem to have other redeeming features besides reindeer ...


----------



## Hakkapeliitta (Nov 19, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK then how about "Carol, The Hands of Doom" which according to an online English to Finnish translator in Finnish that would be "Joululaulu , Kädenlyönti -lta Tuomita" where Manos the Hands of Fate woud be Manos , Kädenlyönti -lta Elämänkohtalo
> 
> And yes that was a bad movie



Did someone call for a Finn? 

"Carol, The Hands of Doom" would translate into "Carol, Tuomion Kädet", while "Manos, the Hands of Fate" would translate into "Manos, Kohtalon Kädet".

The "Carol -> Joululaulu"-translation is due to the software translating "Carol" as "Christmas Carol".

If there's anything else anyone wants to know about Finland or the Finnish language, feel free to ask!


----------



## Carol (Nov 19, 2009)

Hakkapeliitta said:


> Did someone call for a Finn?
> 
> "Carol, The Hands of Doom" would translate into "Carol, Tuomion Kädet", while "Manos, the Hands of Fate" would translate into "Manos, Kohtalon Kädet".
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Hakkapeliitta!    I want to visit Finland so badly!  

BTW, thanks for the clarification about "Joululaulu" -- my mom named me "Carol" after "Christmas Carol".  I was a December baby


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2009)

Hakkapeliitta said:


> Did someone call for a Finn?
> 
> "Carol, The Hands of Doom" would translate into "Carol, Tuomion Kädet", while "Manos, the Hands of Fate" would translate into "Manos, Kohtalon Kädet".
> 
> ...


 
 WHAT!!!

My online translator that generally translates Chinese into some of the silliest things you ever read was wrong about Finnish.... I'm shocked


----------



## crushing (Nov 20, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> My online translator that generally translates Chinese into some of the silliest things you ever read was wrong about Finnish.... I'm shocked


 
Bite the wax tadpole.  Female horse fastened with wax.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2009)

crushing said:


> Bite the wax tadpole. Female horse fastened with wax.


 
There was also one that translated directly as something like brings people back from the dead


----------



## Hakkapeliitta (Nov 23, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> My online translator that generally translates Chinese into some of the silliest things you ever read was wrong about Finnish.... I'm shocked



SHOCKING! 







Well, at least they gave us fair warning at the top.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2009)

> superficially take place above crazy go into action....
> 
> If youor the member of your family appear with the crazy and relevant condition of illness....


 
:lfao:

I wish I read this years ago.....there was still hope then


----------



## TimoS (Nov 29, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> *Thinks about asking Nokia if the need another telecom engineer*


At the moment they're just firing people


----------



## Carol (Nov 29, 2009)

TimoS said:


> At the moment they're just firing people



Aww drat, most other places are too...


----------

